# Airdrop And Os X 10.10.3



## nemac (Jul 7, 2015)

I recently updated both my MB as well as my wife's MBA to 10.10.3.  Now I realize that AirDrop does not work.  I searched on Google where it was suggested to log off of iCloud and to log back into it.  This was supposed to fix the problem.  I didn't see what or how that would fix the problem but I did it anyway.  Needless to say the problem is still here.  Has anyone been able to use AirDrop since upgrading to 10.10.3 and if so how?  When I go into it, all I see is a screen that explains how it works but it does not see any other Macs on my network of which there is one.

TIA

Javier


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 7, 2015)

Current Yosemite version is 10.10.4
Give that a try...


----------



## nemac (Jul 8, 2015)

I took a look at the description for the new version of the OS.  It doesn't mention fixing my problem.  Have you installed this new version and tested AirDrop?


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 8, 2015)

Did updating help you?
(You should keep in mind that Apple may not list every little detail that they claim to fix, etc.)
Typically, Apple recommends any "dot" update, often because of security fixes. It may, or maybe not, fix your particular issue. How will you know until you try it?
You can also download the combined updater, which historically has been a good step when odd changes happen. 
Download the 10.10.4 combined updater, and run it on your Mac.


----------



## nemac (Jul 8, 2015)

Well, I installed the latest version of the OS to both machines.  This new version does not fix the "AirDrop" problem I described on my original post.

Javier


----------



## emma24xia (Jul 14, 2015)

I got mine working by updating the MAC OS, maybe you should contact Apple support if trying does not work.


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 17, 2015)

nemac said:


> Well, I installed the latest version of the OS to both machines.  This new version does not fix the "AirDrop" problem I described on my original post.
> 
> Javier


 
Then run the free program EtreCheck and run it. It will print out a report that will show to incompatible hackies to your "upgraded" machine one of the file/services are the root of your program. The printed out file will point you to delete these bad files and then reboot after deleteing them.


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 6, 2015)

To update I found a great hint and it works on both Yosemite & iOS 8 is to first go to System Preferences->iCloud pane and sign out of iCloud, then immeadiatly reboot! Lastly upon logging back in go back to the sames settings and sign back in to iCloud and reboot one last time.
So try that to see if that reset Airdrop!


----------



## rschamess (Nov 15, 2015)

Nope.  Nothing working.  Did the update, tried the iCloud restart, nuthin'.


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 20, 2015)

I've comes across the blog post Optimize WiFi Network Stream AirPlay that might help your situation.


----------

